# Sources for advertising and marketing information



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm thinking that it may be helpful to list books, articles and on-line sources of information on successful methods of advertising and marketing for small businesses. I know I've found several books particularly helpful, as well as a couple of on-line sources, some specific to a particular product and some more general. I'm sure there are others I'm not familiar with that others have found helpful.

To start:

BOOKS:

*Guerilla Marketing* by Jay Levinson. This small paperback book was one of the first and probably most successful book written on ways to market effectively, inexpensively and avoid high $$ advertising venues. It has been updated many times since it was first published and I still find my copy useful as a "reminder" of non-traditional ways of advertising.

*Guerilla Marketing Online*: Another in this series by Levinson and again, one I found useful although it probably goes out of date quicker because of the changes in computer technology.


ONLINE SOURCES:

*Guerilla Marketing* has a website, naturally and many of the articles and references there can be helpful.

http://www.gmarketing.com

*Wet Canvas* is a website specifically for artists, with BBs for the various media as well as sections for marketing, promotion, computer technology as it relates to art. Lots of helpful information and lots of helpful members.

http://www.wetcanvas.com


----------

